# Surge Protector Question?



## AZshwagg (May 8, 2006)

I bought a cheapy typical dollar store strip multi-connecter and I have a orange extention cord which is connected from the wall to the multi-connector which has (2) 6' Fan's (1) 12v plug from the CPU Fans (1) floro light 65 watts, thats 4 plugs I got connected to the multi-connector. Okay, I bought another light fixture the same size and wattage and when first tested it in the kitchen it worked fine but when I finshed setting it up in the grow box it would not turn on. So I pluged another extention cord to it and it still didn't turn on. So I took it out and it turned on again in the kitchen, I started to think maybe it was too much power for the multi-connector. Tommrow I wanna head down to home depot and get a heavy duty surge protector to connect all my stuff. was that the problem or what??????????Please someone reply soon.........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> I bought a cheapy typical dollar store strip multi-connecter and I have a orange extention cord which is connected from the wall to the multi-connector which has (2) 6' Fan's (1) 12v plug from the CPU Fans (1) floro light 65 watts, thats 4 plugs I got connected to the multi-connector. Okay, I bought another light fixture the same size and wattage and when first tested it in the kitchen it worked fine but when I finshed setting it up in the grow box it would not turn on. So I pluged another extention cord to it and it still didn't turn on. So I took it out and it turned on again in the kitchen, I started to think maybe it was too much power for the multi-connector. Tommrow I wanna head down to home depot and get a heavy duty surge protector to connect all my stuff. was that the problem or what??????????Please someone reply soon.........


*Whats up AZ. Like you said maybe to much power. I would get a better strip and see what happens. *


----------



## AZshwagg (May 8, 2006)

yup, it was the multi-connector, bought a better one and it worked fine!!!!!!! 2 lights now!!!!!


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2006)

yup..AZ...That happens sometimes when ya' go for economy. Ma'self, I shop at the "high" end stores for supplies. You know ..'Wal-mart, Home Depot, Checker".  .


----------



## AZshwagg (May 9, 2006)

yeah, once I got a good brand it worked perfectly.


----------

